# Which Sedona TS?



## Linda (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi,
We are looking at Arroyo Roble, Villas of Sedona & Sedona Springs.
Can anyone tell me if one is better than the other?
Thanks so much.


----------



## eal (Dec 8, 2007)

Here are some threads that address this question and more about Sedona

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/search.php?searchid=1032788


----------



## Linda (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, the link does not work.


----------



## BarCol (Dec 8, 2007)

Linda, from your choices I would recommend Arroyo Roble, hands down...greal location in Sedona and beside Oak Creek, spacious units - although some might consider the decor dated, I just think it's quirky, and quiet...all the things I'm looking for in a holiday.


----------



## bobk (Dec 8, 2007)

I loves Sedona Springs.  The 2 bedroom lockout units are huge!!! Very bright and well decorated.  They share amenities with Villa of Sedona.  Quite a bit of activities here also.  About a mile from down, resort is well cared for but has limited views of the Red Rocks; grounds are beautiful though.


----------



## Steve (Dec 8, 2007)

If you want light, modern, huge units with a contempory southwest decor, then Sedona Springs is the best choice...no contest.  The units are really nice.

Steve


----------



## nightnurse613 (Dec 9, 2007)

Just guessing but, you're looking to TRADE or BUY?  All of them are pretty close (geographically); judging from the comments they are about the same-you would do well to get any of them.  Are you looking for a one bedroom, two, or a studio?  Kids young or old?  The more info you give the better.


----------



## Linda (Dec 9, 2007)

We are trading into Sedona and looking for a 2BR unit.  No kids, just adults.
I had more to choose from but we need a 2BR and all of these had availability.  We are looking to go in December of 2008.
Thanks to everyone.


----------



## CMF (Dec 9, 2007)

*Hyatt??*

I though Hyatt was top dog in Sedona?  No?


Charles


----------



## eal (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi Linda,
Sorry the link didn't work.

Just do a search on the Western board for Sedona and you will find a number of threads that describe the advantages and disadvantages of various Sedona resorts.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Dec 9, 2007)

Well, yes Hyatt is probably the premier right now but, unfortunately not one of their options. All three of these are nice. The 2 br VOS have stairs so, unless you love working out on the stairmaster, I would say avoid it. That leaves the Springs or AR. I think AR is a little dated but it is a very nice location although in December it can be a little chilly (and wet). By the process (of my thought) elimination-that leaves the Springs. It's just a short drive out of downtown-if you want to call it that- but, puts you closer to the working man's part of Sedona.  By that I mean, the markets, the more casual restuarants (like, the Coffee Pot). Additionally, the 2 br do seem to be a little more modern.  Enjoy!


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 9, 2007)

*All are good choices*

Let's see, Arroyo Grande is on Oak Creek, has golf; Sedona Springs has large, airy, lockout units; Villas has the activity center. We had our kids/grandkids/ FIL at Villas for Thanksgiving, and it worked great for us. Honestly, we didn't visit Arroyo Grande, so flip a coin. 

If what you are going to Sedona for is to hang out at the resort, I'd take Springs. If you were taking kids, I'd suggest Villas for the activities, If you are golfers, Arroyo is the one. The Pink Jeeps will pick you up at the front desk at Springs (next door to Villas) Both Villas and Springs have supermarkets etc. in walking distance. Arroyo is a bit farther from the town stuff.

Enjoy your trip...

Jim Ricks


----------



## eal (Dec 9, 2007)

The grounds of Arroyo Roble are right on Oak Creek and very beautiful, but the units, while large, are dated.  Also there are twin beds in the second bedroom which can be awkward when you are travelling as two couples.  AR is also just off Sedona's main street so you can walk to many places for shopping and restaurants.  AR also has a washer and dryer in the units.

Sedona Springs and Villas of Sedona share the same grounds.  They are about the same size as AR but with more modern decor, and the second bedrooms have queen beds, much better for two couples.  Villas of Sedona and Sedona Springs do not have washer and dryers, but there are laundry facilities in the clubhouses.


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hyatt is the BEST in Sedona,AZ hands down!!!!


----------



## luv2vacation (Dec 9, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> Hyatt is the BEST in Sedona,AZ hands down!!!!



I am thinking about adding the Sedona Hyatt to my summer request. What I am wondering is how big the studios are, do they have balconies, viewa, etc? Since we are trading a studio that is probably what we'll get confirmed into (if we're lucky enough to get confirmed). I don't mind a studio (will only be Hubby and me) as long as it's not too tiny, has a balcony, and has a decent view.  We don't usually cook, just sometimes heat up leftovers.


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 9, 2007)

luv2vacation said:


> I am thinking about adding the Sedona Hyatt to my summer request. What I am wondering is how big the studios are, do they have balconies, viewa, etc? Since we are trading a studio that is probably what we'll get confirmed into (if we're lucky enough to get confirmed). I don't mind a studio (will only be Hubby and me) as long as it's not too tiny, has a balcony, and has a decent view.  We don't usually cook, just sometimes heat up leftovers.


Yes Hyatt studios have balconies.  I would do a trade with you for Marriott,fourseaons,dvc or hilton.


----------



## luv2vacation (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks, Carmel. for the response.  I'm going to add it to my request.  If it gets confirmed, I'll be back to get more info on things to do, restaurants, etc. since we've never been to Sedona before.


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 9, 2007)

luv2vacation said:


> Thanks, Carmel. for the response.  I'm going to add it to my request.  If it gets confirmed, I'll be back to get more info on things to do, restaurants, etc. since we've never been to Sedona before.



Hyatt is very hard to trade through II off season should work but if you want prime time never happen..That is what i have seen even trying to get Marriott through II exchanging a hyatt.

We had some friends get Hyatt tahoe trading their marriott through II but it was off season only!!

I would contact already the Sedona visitors bureau they will mail you some nice info either way.


----------



## Red Rox (Dec 14, 2007)

Actually the nicest TS in Sedona is the Summit. Beats the Hyatt, hands down. But of the 3 original choices, for adults in a 2 BR I would pick Villas of Sedona. The 2BR lockout is huge and well appointed.  It was the first place that we stayed when we visited Sedona many years ago, and it was the start of a life changing moving process. AR has the best location, but personally I think the 2BRs there are dark and not as nicely furnished. Check into The Summit or the Ridge. BTW, AR does NOT have golf as posted above. The Ridge is the only TS that is on a golf course. But Sedona does have 2 excellent public access golf courses, both are closer to the Ridge than any of the other TS locations.


----------



## eal (Dec 14, 2007)

Ah memories!

My first trip to Sedona was an overnight tagged onto a trip  to Scottsdale.  I booked a 2-bedroom unit at Villas of Sedona through AAA.  What a magical place - I fell in love with the area and now I go at least once a year.  I have purchased three units at Villas of Sedona because they seem to be the best value for the dollar.  

Linda, You will enjoy your trip no matter where you stay.


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 14, 2007)

I was led to believe that the units at Arroyo Roble are two story with steps (the units themselves).  Is this true?  

Fern


----------



## jlwquilter (Dec 16, 2007)

Fern Modena said:


> I was led to believe that the units at Arroyo Roble are two story with steps (the units themselves).  Is this true?
> 
> Fern



That's what the RCI (or does the TS itself write it?) description when you book the exchange says...2 stories with steps.

We will be there June 2008. Can't wait!


----------



## Lee B (Dec 18, 2007)

Yes, it's true.  The bedrooms are upstairs.  Absolutely superb location and grounds.  I didn't stay there, but I was inside one visiting MNDee a few years ago.


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks, Lee.

Fern


----------



## Hophop4 (Dec 23, 2007)

Fern Modena said:


> I was led to believe that the units at Arroyo Roble are two story with steps (the units themselves).  Is this true?
> 
> Fern




Arroyo Roble are townhouses, they have a few units on one floor but I think owners use them and are never for exchange.  I have pics of the unit we stayed in last year:

Hop's Pics:  http://picasaweb.google.com/EHophop8


----------



## LGinPA (Dec 27, 2007)

I was in Sedona in November, on an 'adults only' vacation, 2 couples specifically.  We were very pleased with Sedona Summit.  I know it was not listed in your choices.  But if privacy is something you'd be looking for, along with great views, I'd add Sedona Summit to your list.  It is a 2 BR/ 2 BA lock off.  Those are the best setups for 2 couples, IMO.  We 'd stay there again, in a heart beat.


----------



## london (Dec 27, 2007)

*Sedona Timeshare*

We stayed at the Ridge on Sedona about 4 years ago. The units were very nice and the location great. 

It was a nice base for our vacation. We took days almost daily, including a long guided tour to the Grand Canyon.


----------



## barndweller (Dec 28, 2007)

We love Sedona and go every year. We have stayed in 4 different timeshares and visited most of the others in the area. Our *least* favorite stay was at the Hyatt. It was just okay in our opinion. The studio lock-off is like any decent hotel room. Nothing special.The studios at Sedona Summit are far superior to Hyatt. (See my reviews for details.) Sedona Springs is our favorite & after staying there we bought 3 weeks. We also love the sister resort next door, Villas of Sedona. Our most recent stay was at Sedona Summit and we were very impressed with the size, cleanliness, amenities, etc. Arroyo Roble seems to be very popular with RCI exchangers, probably because of the great location on Oak Creek and right in the center of town. Sedona Ridge is also very nice but is located at a considerable distance from Sedona in the town of Oak Creek. That really is not a big handicap since you will spend time driving every day to view all the sights around the area. Christmas is a great time to visit but very chilly. Villas of Sedona is the only place with an indoor pool!


----------



## bobk (Dec 28, 2007)

As Barndweller said Villas of Sedona is the only place with the indoor pool; however it's Sister property of Sedona Springs is basically the same resort and shares all amenities with the Villas.... including the indoor pool.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jan 6, 2008)

Sedona Summit has two bedroom lock out .  each unit is great. each has a fireplace and kitchen.  great location. a lovely resort. You can feel and experience the essence of Sedona.  It doesn't seem like a corporate package like so many other places.


----------



## luv2vacation (Jan 6, 2008)

pgnewarkboy said:


> Sedona Summit has two bedroom lock out .  each unit is great. each has a fireplace and kitchen.  great location. a lovely resort. You can feel and experience the essence of Sedona.  It doesn't seem like a corporate package like so many other places.



Is the L/O side (I asume eff./guest room) a sufficient size for 2 people?  Does it have a balcony?  Does it trade in II?  We have a sleeps 4 eff. to trade that is only an okay trader so it will not usually pull anything bigger than an eff. outside of flexchange.  I don't mind that when it's only Hubby and me, as long as it's not too cramped and has a balcony with a decent view.  We spend a lot of mornings and later evenings sitting on the balcony wherever we are.


----------



## LGinPA (Jan 6, 2008)

luv2vacation said:


> Is the L/O side (I asume eff./guest room) a sufficient size for 2 people?


I'd say it's perfect for 2.  I'd never want to squeeze 4 into it, though.  It has a queen bed and a sofa that converts into a queen bed.  We never had to use the sofa-bed since we only had 2 guest.  It has a sizable bathroom with shower only, no tub, a kitchenette, complete with diswasher. It does NOT have a fireplace.  Only the full 1 BR side does. 



luv2vacation said:


> Does it have a balcony?


Yes, it sure does! 



luv2vacation said:


> Does it trade in II?


Yes, again. In fact our lock off side had the nicer view, and the main one-bedroom's side view was just so-so, but a bit more private.  But the entire setting of the complex is so gorgeous that it's nice to just look out over the landscaping, and a view is only a couple steps away.  



luv2vacation said:


> We have a sleeps 4 eff. to trade that is only an okay trader so it will not usually pull anything bigger than an eff. outside of flexchange.  I don't mind that when it's only Hubby and me, as long as it's not too cramped and has a balcony with a decent view.  We spend a lot of mornings and later evenings sitting on the balcony wherever we are.



I bet you can get a trade into a one-bedroom side.  If you search, they are ALWAYS there.  Check and look for a 1BR. The complex is so HUGE and growing.

Also, if you do get a trade, make sure you call a week ahead, and request a *unit with a view, on the second floor. * Since the complex has some slight hills, some first floor units could be rather low, or even 'buried', with not much chance of a view.

Also, they do have Fri, Sat and Sun check-in days.  We chose Sunday for personal reasons, and were told when we arrived that all the better view units were gone when they brought up our reservation to assing a unit that morning.   So there would be an advantage to getting a Fri or Sat check-in date. 

Even though, we had an inital disappointment that we didn't get a unit with the 'best view', when we saw we were given a unit in the newer phase across the street, and looked around us at the beautiful surroundings in general, we did not mind not at all.  It's simply a gorgeous setting, and a great t/s altogether.


----------



## Snow&Sun (Jan 13, 2008)

*Hyatt in Sedona is the best*

How about the Sedona Hyatt, its right at the Y of town, its a great flexible program and has some great properties to trade into outside of Sedona. 14 to be exact....


----------



## Carmel85 (Jan 13, 2008)

Snow&Sun said:


> How about the Sedona Hyatt, its right at the Y of town, its a great flexible program and has some great properties to trade into outside of Sedona. 14 to be exact....




Buy Hyatt properties now especially get your hands on a 2200 or 2000 point week on the resale market. Sedona Hyatt has the lowest MF's of all the Hyatts


----------

